
Netflix Plan to Test Varying Play Speeds Meets Filmmaker Backlash - bjoko
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/netflix-plan-test-varying-play-speeds-meets-filmmaker-backlash-1250533
======
karmakaze
I would love to have this control. Speeding up slow dialogue/plot development
is worth a half-star rating.

